# Musician Avicii dies at 28



## Dominator211 (Apr 22, 2018)

If you have not heard the famous musician Avicii has passed away at the age of 28 in the country of Oman. Avicii's real name was Tim Bergling. Mr. Berling made several songs in his relatively short career. He worked with famous artists like Madonna and Chris Martin. He is "Big hit" song was "Wake Me Up" that released in 2013. Because of the stress of being famous and doing over 800 shows, he turned to parting and drinking because of this, berling also suffered from alcohol addiction and mental health issues. The came when he had a pancreatic attack (which is very rare) and "Forced him to do a 180" and stop drinking. He retired from touring in 2016 but he assured fans that he would continue to make music. At this time his cause of death is not known but police have ruled out foul play. His family has arrived in Oman and they are "completely devastated ".

This thread will be updated with information as it becomes available. For now, the family has requested that they mourn in peace.

Avicii was one hell of an artist I personally enjoyed his music. In my opinion, he died way too young and had so much ahead of him. For all the tempers that read this, cherish life and live it to the fullest because you never know when your last day will be.


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2018)

There's a thread already: https://gbatemp.net/threads/avicii-is-dead-at-28.501708/ 

RIP Avicii


----------

